# A crow I shot last summer using 9.5 steel



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dusted him.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I actually like crows but,nice shot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Crows eat good.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thats a great shot and video thanks


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Goes against my cultural beliefs to kill a crow, so I can't cheer for ya....but good shot nonetheless 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Excellent Shot! but worst camera Movement ever lol

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah haha


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What is your setup and what kind of rubber?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Crows eat good.


Crows eat good what? Other bird's eggs? Big Mac's? Fish 'n' Chips?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Goes against my cultural beliefs to kill a crow, so I can't cheer for ya....but good shot nonetheless
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


I believe it is unlawful to shoot Crows in the U.S., I may be wrong; I was wrong twice before.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Goes against my cultural beliefs to kill a crow, so I can't cheer for ya....but good shot nonetheless
> ...


I don't think they are illegal to shoot here in Canada on your own property...as pest control. 
I was referring to my native culture...Lol...In Mi'kmaq beliefs a crow can be one of your recently deceased loved ones...In spirit....Not sure I entirely believe, but I was raised to respect crows...I think my ancestors believed this because of the high IQ that they possess. 
So studies are proving that they are just as intelligent as great apes.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


...and probably smell better...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


I guess it's better to have come from a lineage of crows than a bunch of turkeys.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Crows are a pest hear in the UK you can shoot them all year round


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Goes against my cultural beliefs to kill a crow, so I can't cheer for ya....but good shot nonetheless
> ...


Each state is different in my state you can in season. 
They usually don't let you get close


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

romanljc said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


I thought it was a FEDERAL law, I guess I heard wrong. I heard wrong twice before.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Just checked fed law - firearms and archery ok, slingshots not included among permitted weapons.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

See Migratory Bird Act of 1918, section 20.133, which allows states to permit crow hunting only under certain conditions, which include the hunting of crows by shotgun, bow and arrow and falconry. Note that slingshots are not among the permitted weapons.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


I don't hunt them anyway gun or with a slingshot but in my state there is know mention that you can or can't hunt them with a slingshot .
It be pretty much impossible to get close enough to hit one with a slingshot in my area they are very human shy even at 100 yards they see you and there gone . Not something I would bother with actually not even with a rifle really


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I just say the rules are different hear in the UK 
Don't want anyone thinking I've posted a video what I shouldn't have 
Crows are a part of the corvid family and we are encouraged to shoot adult birds young birds and even nests 
Dew to the destruction they course in the County side 
Good to hear the different laws around the world though


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Corvids are carion cleaners. Ecologically speaking, it's very unwise to remove apex predators and carion cleaners from the environment.

In my humble opinion it's a very obsolete, backwards policy on the governments part to encourage this.

Nature is a precariously balanced system, from which we may carefully harvest what we need, without overdoing it.

As soon as we start taking it upon ourselves to attempt removal of an entire species, things start to go radically wrong.

Just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Corvids are carion cleaners. Ecologically speaking, it's very unwise to remove apex predators and carion cleaners from the environment.
> 
> In my humble opinion it's a very obsolete, backwards policy on the governments part to encourage this.
> 
> ...


Two cents that's worth a billion dollars...Well said!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

James West said:


> Can I just say the rules are different hear in the UK
> Don't want anyone thinking I've posted a video what I shouldn't have
> Crows are a part of the corvid family and we are encouraged to shoot adult birds young birds and even nests
> Dew to the destruction they course in the County side
> Good to hear the different laws around the world though


I don't understand that law unless crows are not a,native bird I am surprised the UK has no bag limit or season limit on them . Maybe not enough people hunt them to effect the population I am assuming .
Usually only evasive species have no bag/season limits .


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you ever wished you never bothered


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> Corvids are carion cleaners. Ecologically speaking, it's very unwise to remove apex predators and carion cleaners from the environment.
> 
> In my humble opinion it's a very obsolete, backwards policy on the governments part to encourage this.
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

James West said:


> Have you ever wished you never bothered


Some people don't agree with squirrel hunting, or rabbit hunting but I do both...Just so you know, I'm not judging you...It's just not my thing, man 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Again...That was an amazing shot!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

James West said:


> Have you ever wished you never bothered


Hey, cheer up!!, after all you could've shot your eye out...https://youtu.be/kvrDKlV2Kw0

Didn't mean to be a party pooper by bringing to the attention of folks in the USA that hunting Crows by slingshot (as opposed to the already listed weapons) is NOT permitted under federal law, which supersedes any state law. It's one of those "doer beware" thangs.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Of course, when confronted by a game warden as you're shooting Crows, you can always use this alibi...


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hahaha yeah alls good


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

James West said:


> Hahahahaha


What did you do with the crow after you shot it ?


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

It fed my ferrets


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Goes against my cultural beliefs to kill a crow, so I can't cheer for ya....but good shot nonetheless
> ...


 there is a season and if it is going to or comeing from destroying crops or live stick they can be shot and they are always comeing from or going to do that.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Crows are good eating stand on there wings and pull on the legs the breast will come right out cut off the breast from the bone cut a fresh jalapeno pepper place on the breast salt pepper and wrap with bacon put on the grill.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


What is the season for using a SLINGSHOT in Florida for shooting Crows, as per the Florida Wildlife Commission?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rule have the ways you can't use and sling shot is not one of them.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Rule have the ways you can't use and slingshot is not one of them.


Just for the "Halibut", speak to these folks and see if they agree: (850)488-6251 Florida Wildlife Commission Law Enforcement

For bird specific info, (850)488-5878

BTW, Crow hunting, using PERMITTED weapons, has two seasons in Florida:

8/13-10/30 Saturdays and Sundays only

11/11-2/18 (no specific days listed)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Rule have the ways you can't use and slingshot is not one of them.
> ...





ghost0311/8541 said:


> Rule have the ways you can't use and slingshot is not one of them.


That's like the guy who kills his wife by whacking her with a chair because he thought that a chair isn't a deadly weapon, so he can't be charged.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

James West said:


> Can I just say the rules are different hear in the UK
> Don't want anyone thinking I've posted a video what I shouldn't have
> Crows are a part of the corvid family and we are encouraged to shoot adult birds young birds and even nests
> Dew to the destruction they course in the County side
> Good to hear the different laws around the world though


Good morning, James

You're an early riser :wave:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hahaha yeah morning all


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I can honestly say this has been one of my most active posts ????????


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Rule have the ways you can't use and slingshot is not one of them.


Just for the "Halibut", speak to these folks and see if they agree: (850)488-6251 Florida Wildlife Commission Law Enforcement

For bird specific info, (850)488-5878

BTW, Crow hunting, using PERMITTED weapons, has two seasons in Florida:

8/13-10/30 Saturdays and Sundays only
11/11-2/18 (no specific days listed)
I think in most places that you have gun hunting you would never get close enough to a crow to hit one with a slingshot not sure why anyone would bother really . And I'm not sure fish and game worries about that either for the same reason . Not likely your going to get close enough in most places to hit one .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

romanljc said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > [quote name="ghost0311/8541" post="834377" timestamp="1490315405"]
> ...


Surely, during the hunting season, most animals are on very special alert for hunters, and as my friend MikmaqWarrior says (and he is correct), Crows are very intelligent - check out "Crows and problem solving" or such on your favorite search engine. You'll find that Crows have the intelligence to acquire and successfully use "tools" to solve problems - so they'd certainly be smart enough to be quite wary of any person walking through the woods, especially when "the heat is on" during hunting season. So, certainly, I agree with you.

I don't have a problem with someone who wants to shoot animals, I don't personally have a need to (I can walk to the supermarket and buy food) or a desire to do so (I don't need to see my targets bleed), but if he/she wishes to pursue so without getting into trouble, he/she should know the law. I don't want any of my fellow forum members getting into trouble for, shall we say "misconceptions" about their local hunting laws, because they might have trouble responding to the forum from jail while their cellmate "Big Bubba" is making them play grey-bar-hotel "games".

Just sayin'...

THWACK!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever wished you never bothered
> ...


Kind of like smoking weed right fed law said you can't state law said you can


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Rule have the ways you can't use and slingshot is not one of them.


Just for the "Halibut", speak to these folks and see if they agree: (850)488-6251 Florida Wildlife Commission Law Enforcement

For bird specific info, (850)488-5878

BTW, Crow hunting, using PERMITTED weapons, has two seasons in Florida:

8/13-10/30 Saturdays and Sundays only
11/11-2/18 (no specific days listed)
I think in most places that you have gun hunting you would never get close enough to a crow to hit one with a slingshot not sure why anyone would bother really . And I'm not sure fish and game worries about that either for the same reason . Not likely your going to get close enough in most places to hit one .[/quote] Surely, during the hunting season, most animals are on very special alert for hunters, and as my friend MikmaqWarrior says (and he is correct), Crows are very intelligent - check out "Crows and problem solving" or such on your favorite search engine. You'll find that Crows have the intelligence to acquire and successfully use "tools" to solve problems - so they'd certainly be smart enough to be quite wary of any person walking through the woods, especially when "the heat is on" during hunting season. So, certainly, I agree with you. I don't have a problem with someone who wants to shoot animals, I don't personally have a need to (I can walk to the supermarket and buy food) or a desire to do so (I don't need to see my targets bleed), but if he/she wishes to pursue so without getting into trouble, he/she should know the law. I don't want any of my fellow forum members getting into trouble for, shall we say "misconceptions" about their local hunting laws, because they might have trouble responding to the forum from jail while their cellmate "Big Bubba" is making them play grey-bar-hotel "games". Just sayin'... THWACK!
[/quote]I have noticed that crows even in city areas where you can't hunt will take off the second you stare in there direction they definitely are smart birds. .

Check this out its,about how smart crows are


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > James West said:
> ...


PLEASE show to me the Florida state law re: Crows, which contradicts or supersedes Federal law, not by what you believe is a loophole which allows the use of slingshot, but by the stated words in the law, which is that upon which the courts look to when confronted with a legal question.

I'm interested in a fellow slingshooter's view as a forum member, and because of my background in law enforcement, plus my work as a judicial bailiff. It always has fascinated me that there are people that either attempt to skirt the law intentionally, or are ignorant of the law when they could have easily researched it, and which is in black and write , very simply and clearly stated, on the federal government's and state government's websites.

I am not picking a fight or putting anyone down, I'm just asking for some clarity because I see no grey area in this matter, only the black and white of the applicable stated laws.

THWACK!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Like I said I don't hunt them have no plans to hunt them but it all depends on the officer I guess . I AM no lawyer but I'm pretty sure for something to be illegal it has to be specifically mentioned in a law . If someone has a hunting license shootS one in the right season and there is nothing specifically saying you can't use a slingshot . Then no law has been broken . It's all in the wording of the law . I have not bothered to read the exact law since I have no plans to hunt crows with either a gun or slingshot . I just know everything do to with laws has to be specifically written down.
To anyone who hunts read the laws that deal with what you are hunting specifically is my advice .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not here to argue with you but if you have worked in the area that you say then you have watch the people that are up holding the law twist the laws into pretzels to make it fit there needs the average man or woman could defend them selfs in a court of law if it were not for people in the Court room being able to do so I have talked with fwc a major and he said what I said in a earler statement also the rules say what you can't use and different states have different rules what the major also said is you can get a ticket for wanton waisting of meat if you just kill it and leave it crow is good eating and with that I am done on this topic


----------

